# green anole



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#1


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

him basking


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#4


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

sorry that you cant see him but in pic 3 you can see his lgs while he is basking :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol I can't see him in any pic.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I think I can see him in the 3rd pic, neer the top of the branch??


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

sorry here is the green anole


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

looks healthy..

tobad people dont understand these lizards.. these are not for new herp keepers.

hook him up with more plant life in there.. how often do you mist?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Peacock said:


> looks healthy..
> 
> tobad people dont understand these lizards.. these are not for new herp keepers.
> 
> hook him up with more plant life in there.. how often do you mist?


 I'm getting $20 bucks tomorow and im gonna go buy some more potho's.
I would have bought them all at one time but I don't have a job im waiting for this guy to quit at my lfs then I'll get the job.
I usally mist him 1 time every 5 hours so about 5 mist a day.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good work..

any vitamins and calcium supliments?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ya you got me on that one im gonna go buy that powder calcium


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good. if you can get the powder vitamins aswell.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet anole
get more plants and feed him


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

another close up


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

has he shown you his throat skin and bobbed his head at you yet?
i remember i had a couple and they went well with other small lizards like house gekos, long tails etc...

and he does look very healthy!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

CoolD said:


> has he shown you his throat skin and bobbed his head at you yet?
> i remember i had a couple and they went well with other small lizards like house gekos, long tails etc...
> 
> and he does look very healthy!


 he hasn't been agressive towards me yet he's always hanging in the pothos


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Definately boost your humidity, and offer foods, like gerber baby foods fruits, and make sure you have QUALITY UV lighting....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

someone said use pedialyte. as in the baby medicine to help his dehydration


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

yes, as in the baby stuff.... LOL

it helps add electrolytes into the animal....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> yes, as in the baby stuff.... LOL
> 
> it helps add electrolytes into the animal....


 cool my nephew lives with me it's bubble gum flavor


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

didn't want to start another thread here's updates of his home sweet home


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#3


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#4


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

new pothos an a fake marijauna looking plant


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

pic of whole tank with flash


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

without flash


----------

